# Protektoren für schlanke Arme und Beine



## Polaria (17. September 2019)

Hallo,

wie der Titel bereits verrät bin ich auf der Suche nach Protektoren für Arme und Beine, die auch schlanken Frauen passen. Probehalber habe ich die SIXSIXONE Recon bestellt, welche viel zu weit waren und die iXS Flow Evo+, welche etwas zu weit waren. Beides in Größe S. Wobei ich grade sehe, dass es die iXS auch in XS gibt, nur eben nicht bei dem Shop.

Ich würde die Schoner bei Touren tragen, nicht im Park und da empfand ich die iXS Flow schon als too much an meinem Ärmchen. Etwas dünneres, aber auch nicht nur 'ne Socke, wäre schön.

Habt ihr da vielleicht ein paar Tipps?

Liebe Grüße,
Natalie


----------



## scylla (17. September 2019)

Die IXS Protektoren gibt es nicht nur in Größe XS, sondern auch in Kindergrößen (Beispiel), falls XS immer noch zu groß sein sollte.
Außerdem: Carve Evo+ nehmen, nicht die Flow. Die Carve haben zwei Klettbänder, eines oben und eines unten. Dadurch lassen sie sich besser befestigen und effizient am Rutschen hindern, auch wenn die "Socke" nach einiger Zeit ausgeleiert sein sollte.

Ich habe selbst die IXS Carve Evo+ und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polaria (17. September 2019)

Danke dir!  Perfekt, dann werde ich die mal bestellen. 
Sind die auch etwas dünner als die Flow?


----------



## scylla (17. September 2019)

Nein, haben nur einen Klettstraps mehr.
"dick" finde ich die allerdings keinesfalls, passen doch problemlos sogar unter die Kleidung 

Noch etwas "dünner" sind die ohne das "+" im Namen. Allerdings bezüglich Schutz auch deutlich schlechter, da die keinen selbstverhärtenden Schaum haben.


----------



## Flohmanti (22. September 2019)

Polaria schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie der Titel bereits verrät bin ich auf der Suche nach Protektoren für Arme und Beine, die auch schlanken Frauen passen. Probehalber habe ich die SIXSIXONE Recon bestellt, welche viel zu weit waren und die iXS Flow Evo+, welche etwas zu weit waren. Beides in Größe S. Wobei ich grade sehe, dass es die iXS auch in XS gibt, nur eben nicht bei dem Shop.
> 
> ...



Hey Natalie,
ich fahre die POC Joint VPD Air Knee Pads in Größe M und bin sehr zufrieden damit, da sie angenehm leicht sind und sich durch einen guten Tragekomfort auszeichen. Ich würde mich als schlank bezeichnen, wenn Du sehr schlank bist, dann würde ich die mal in Gr. S probieren.
Ich hatte mir noch zusätzlich die ION K-Pact Knieschoner bestellt, aber die waren mir zu schwer und zu bullig.
Wenn Du Dich aber schon für die die IXS Carve Evo entschieden hast, die sollen ja auch gut sein. Wäre auch meine Alternative gewesen.


----------

